# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  δεν ξέρω τι έχω. εδώ και 1 χρόνο σχεδόν υποφέρω!

## Φελίσιτι

Όλα στη ζωή μου θα τα χαρακτήριζα σχεδόν τέλεια. Είχα πετύχει μετά από πολύ διάβασμα να κερδίσω μια θέση στο Πανεπιστήμιο που ήθελα αλλά όχι στον κλάδο που ήθελα έτσι μέχρι τις αρχές Ιουλίου που θα έβγαιναν τα αποτελέσματα για την 2η κατανομή είμουν αρκετά αγχωμένη. Βγήκαν τα αποτελέσματα..πέρασα εκείνο που ήθελα. Είμουν πολύ ευτυχισμένη..θα άρχιζα μια νέα ζωή..τη ζωή μου! Είχα δίπλα μου την οικογενειά μου..τον φίλο μου που με λάτρευε..τις φίλες μου..τη προσωρινή δουλειά μου(dvd club) την οποία αγαπούσα γιατί πολύ απλά το περιβάλλον και ο κόσμος ήταν υπέροχo! Tώρα που το σκέφτομαι ήταν σαν να ζούσα ένα μακρινό παραμυθένιο όνειρο..μέχρι που μια μέρα σημάδεψε τη ζωή μου χωρίς ούτε εγώ η ίδια να ξέρω το πώς και το γιατί..'Ηταν 31 Ιουλίου και θα φεύγαμε με την οικογένειά μου, κάτι φίλους και τον φίλο μου για ταξίδι στην Ελλάδα(είμαι από Κύπρο). Όταν σηκώθηκα το πρωί για να ετοιμάσω τις βαλίτσες μου πήγα στον καθρέφτη και "έβλεπα" το δεξί μου μάτι φουσκωμένο (πριν λίγες μέρες είχα πάθει μόλυνση στο μάτι..πήρα φάρμακο και μου πέρασε..μου έτυχε πολλές φορές και πάντα αντιδρούσα φυσιολογικά). Αυτή τη φορά δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά τρόμαξα ότι θα έμενα για πάντα έτσι..όλοι μου έλεγαν ότι δεν ήταν φουσκωμένο και ότι ήταν απλα και μόνο η ιδέα μου! Σταμάτησα να το σκέφτομαι μέχρι που φτάσαμε στην Ελλάδα..μπήκαμε στο δωμάτιο του ξενοδοχείου όπου θα μέναμε για 1 βδομάδα και με έπιασε πάλι ο φόβος. Ηταν η χειρότερη βδομάδα της ζωής μου..στην αρχή έβλεπα το μάτι μου φουσκωμένο..μετά το ένιωθα και μετά ένιωθα τη δεξιά μου πλευρά μουδιασμένη..έκανα σκέψεις αυτοκτονίας ενώ ταυτόχρονα μέσα μου είχα πάντα το ερώτημα "εγώ που πάντοτε έλεγα ότι η ζωή είναι ωραία τώρα σκέφτομαι την αυτοκτονία για αυτό το πράγμα?" ...πέρασε η βδομάδα..επιστρέψαμε πίσω και πήγα σε ενα ομοιοπαθητικό ο οποίος μου είπε ότι είχα πάθει κρίση πανικού και μου έδωσε κάτι καψούλες. Στην αρχή ένιωθα ότι ηρεμούσα και ότι αυτός ο εφιάλτης είχε φτάσει στο τέλος του...Πήγαμε στο χωριό για 2 με 3 μέρες και καθώς επιστρέφαμε πίσω έμπαιναν στο μυαλό μου διάφορες παρανοηκές σκέψεις όπως γιατί βλέπουμε έτσι?βλέπω καλά? Για 3 εβδομάδες περίπου έκλαιγα γιατί υποτειθεται δεν έβλεπα καλά ενώ ήξερα ότι έβλεπα..είχα μέσα μου ένα αγχος. Μετά ενώ είμουν στη δουλειά και έβλεπα τηλεόραση έλεγα "όλοι οι άνθρωποι είμαστε το ίδιο" και από εκείνη τη στιγμή άρχισε να μου φαίνεται παράξενο που έχουμε μύτη..έλεγα ότι είμαι τρελλή..πως γίνεται εγώ να σκέφτομαι τόσο παράλογα? δεν ήξερα σε ποιον να το πω και να μην με βγάλει τρελλή..Ήρθε ο Σεπτέμβρης..άνοιξε το Πανεπιστήμιο..δεν κατάφερα και έκανα διακοπή φοίτησης για το 1ο τετράμηνο γιατί δεν μπορούσα να διαβάσω..ούτε είχα όρεξη ούτε θυμόμουν αυτά που διάβαζα..Έτσι έπιασα δουλειά σε μια υπεραγορά μέχρι να δω πως θα αντιδράσω. Συνέχισα να έχω παράλογες σκέψεις..άρχισα να σκέφτομαι ότι είμαι ικανή μέχρι και να σκοτώσω και κάθε νύχτα παρακαλούσα το Θεό να με σκοτώσει..δεν ήθελα πλεόν τη ζωή μου..περνούσαν οι μέρες..μέσα του Νοέμβρη μου μπήκε η ιδέα ότι είμαι λεσβία και ακόμα ζω μ'αυτήν..εγώ που πότε μου δεν ασχολήθηκα με αυτό το θέμα..επίτιδες έπιασα μια ταινία που ήξερα ότι δυο γυναίκες κάνουν έρωτα για να δω πως θα αντιδράσω..έβλεπα και άρχισα να αυνανίζομαι..αμέσως μετά ξέσπασα σε λυγμούς και κλάματα..έλεγα στον εαυτό μου "είσαι λεσβία και πρέπει να το παραδεχτείς" δεν μπορώ όμως..πριν λίγες μέρες η μαμα μου έριξε μια γυάλινη καρδία που μου έφερε ο φίλος μου κάτω και έσπασε και ξέσπασα πάλι σε κλάματα..ήθελα άλλη αλλά να είναι δώρο από αυτόν..και σας ρωτώ τι είμαι τελικά? φταεί η κρίση πανικού που έπαθα? γιατί δεν είναι μόνο η σκέψη ότι είμαι λεσβία που είναι στο μυαλό μου..είναι κι άλλες..π.χ. ότι θέλω να είμαι άντρας ενώ πότε στη ζωή μου δεν έδειξα κάποιο σημάδι..πάντα ασχολούμουν με τη μόδα..το δωμάτιο μου είναι full στο ροζ..έχω αμέτρητα ζευγάρια γόβες..τα πλήστα μου ρούχα είναι ανοιχτά κυρίως χρώματα..α και έχω πολικιστικές ωοθήκες οπότε και λίγη τριχοφυιία και αν δω ότι έβγαλα κάπου τρίχα αγχόνομαι..πώς γίνεται λοιπόν από τη μια να λέω θέλω να είμαι άντρας και να ζω μια κόλαση με αυτή τη σκέψη και από την άλλη να αγχόνομαι πραγματικά όταν δω μια καινούργια τρίχα?? πώς γίνεται να λέω είμαι λεσβία και να έχω ζήσει 2 μεγάλους έρωτες και μάλιστα να κλαίω όταν γυάλινη καρδιά που μου χάρισε ο φίλος μου έχει σπάσει?? αν δεν με ένοιαζε δεν θα έκλαιγα σωστα?? πώς γίνεται ξαφνικά να μου φαίνοντα οι άνθρωποι παράξενοι επειδή έχουν μύτη? σας παρακαλώ βοηθήστε με! έχω κουραστεί και αγχόνομαι όταν λέω ότι είμαι λεσβία..ή οτιδήποτε άλλο..και η σκέψη ότι είμαι λεσβία συμβαδίζει και με τα υπόλοιπα?? (ότι οι άνθρωποι είναι παράξενοι επειδή έχουν μύτη κτλ) ή εγώ απλά προσπαθώ να το δικαιολογήσω και να μην παραδεχτώ την αλήθεια??

----------


## sousou

γεια σου φελισιτι!διαβαζω αυτα που λες και μου θυμιζεις τον εαυτο μου πριν 3 χρονια.κι εγω απο μια βλακεια αρχισα να αγχωνομαι υπερβολικα.δεν ηξερα τι ειχα.μια μερα ειδα στην τηλεοραση για μια λεσβια και τοτε μου μπηκε η σκεψη οτι ειμαι κι εγω....ειχα τρελο αγχος!!!πιστευα οτι ειμαι λεσβια γι αυτο αγχωνομαι!σκεφτομουν αν ειμαι η οχι.και ελεγα και εγω τα ιδια με σενα οτι πρεπει να το αποδεχτω και τετοια.πηγαινα σε ψυχολογο τοτε και μου ειπε οτι αυτο φαινεται απ οταν γεννιεσαι.οτι δεν ειμαι και οτι εχω αυτες τις σκεψεις απο το πολυ αγχος.
πιστευω οτι και εσυ αγχωνεσαι παρα πολυ γι αυτο κανεις αυτες τις σκεψεις.
χαλαρωσε και μην δινεις σημασια,πραγματικα πιστευω οτι δεν εχεις τιποτα,ουτε εισαι λεσβια.
και εγω μολισ σταματησα να ασχολουμαι το ξεπερασα και απο τοτε οταν μου ξαναερχεται αυτη η σκεψη ξερω οτι δεν ισχυει.

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> γεια σου φελισιτι!διαβαζω αυτα που λες και μου θυμιζεις τον εαυτο μου πριν 3 χρονια.κι εγω απο μια βλακεια αρχισα να αγχωνομαι υπερβολικα.δεν ηξερα τι ειχα.μια μερα ειδα στην τηλεοραση για μια λεσβια και τοτε μου μπηκε η σκεψη οτι ειμαι κι εγω....ειχα τρελο αγχος!!!πιστευα οτι ειμαι λεσβια γι αυτο αγχωνομαι!σκεφτομουν αν ειμαι η οχι.και ελεγα και εγω τα ιδια με σενα οτι πρεπει να το αποδεχτω και τετοια.πηγαινα σε ψυχολογο τοτε και μου ειπε οτι αυτο φαινεται απ οταν γεννιεσαι.οτι δεν ειμαι και οτι εχω αυτες τις σκεψεις απο το πολυ αγχος.
> πιστευω οτι και εσυ αγχωνεσαι παρα πολυ γι αυτο κανεις αυτες τις σκεψεις.
> χαλαρωσε και μην δινεις σημασια,πραγματικα πιστευω οτι δεν εχεις τιποτα,ουτε εισαι λεσβια.
> και εγω μολισ σταματησα να ασχολουμαι το ξεπερασα και απο τοτε οταν μου ξαναερχεται αυτη η σκεψη ξερω οτι δεν ισχυει.


Πώς το ξεπέρασες? Είναι όντως η ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή που φταίει? Επειδή όταν βλέπω π.χ τα πόδια μιας γυναίκας ή το στήθος της νομίζω ότι μου αρέσει! και δεν ξέρω νομίζω? μου αρέσει? ή απλά είναι επειδή έχουν εγκατασταθεί μέσα στο μυαλό μου αυτές οι σκέψεις? είχες και εσύ τέτοια συμπτώματα?

----------


## Deep purple

Φελίσιτι γιατί ταλαιπωρείς έτσι τον ευατό σου και δεν πηγαίνεις να μιλήσεις με έναν γιατρό; Με εναν ψυχίατρο-ψυχοθεραπευτή; Θα βοηθηθείς και δεν θα υποφέρεις.

Και εγώ σε μια περίοδο τρελού άγχους άρχισα να κάνω σκέψεις που ουδεμία σχέση είχαν με την πραγματικότητα. Ζητησε βοήθεια και όλα θα πάνε καλά!

----------


## Φελίσιτι

Τέτοιου είδους σκέψεις? δηλαδή εσύ τι πιστεύεις? ότι μπορεί να νομίζω ότι είμαι λεσβία αλλά να μην είμαι? Εσύ πώς το ξεπέρασες?

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> Τέτοιου είδους σκέψεις? δηλαδή εσύ τι πιστεύεις? ότι μπορεί να νομίζω ότι είμαι λεσβία αλλά να μην είμαι? Εσύ πώς το ξεπέρασες?


Τέτοιου είδους σκέψεις? δηλαδή εσύ τι πιστεύεις? ότι μπορεί να νομίζω ότι είμαι λεσβία αλλά να μην είμαι? Εσύ πώς το ξεπέρασες?

----------


## Lacrymosa

Φελισιτι εγω πιστευω οτι ολα μεσα στο μυαλο σου ειναι κ τα αναπαραγεις συνεχως με αποτελεσμα οι σκεψεις αυτες να εγκαθιστανται κ να σε κανουν να πιστευεις κατι το οποιο προφανως δεν ισχυει...θα σου προτεινα κι εγω να δεις καποιον ειδικο για ψυχοθεραπεια ωστε να εκφρασεις αυτα που σκεφτεσαι κ πιστευεις κ ισως βγαλεις καποια ακρη..

----------


## chesire

Μετά ενώ είμουν στη δουλειά και έβλεπα τηλεόραση έλεγα "όλοι οι άνθρωποι είμαστε το ίδιο" και από εκείνη τη στιγμή άρχισε να μου φαίνεται παράξενο που έχουμε μύτη..
μπορεις να μου περιγραψεις λιγο αυτο??(μου θυμιζει κατι δικες μου κολλημενες σκεψεις,γι αυτο)

----------


## Φελίσιτι

Απλά έλεγα στον εαυτό μου ότι όλοι είμαστε ίδιοι και ήταν σαν να και δεν το πίστευα αλλά έπρεπε να το πιστέψω. δεν ξέρω πως αλλιώς να σου το πω! όλα τα παράλογα είμουν ικανή να τα σκεφτώ! καθώς έκανα αυτή τη σκέψη μου φάνηκε ξαφνικά ότι είμαστε παράξενη που έχουμε μύτη, δεν ήθελα να βλέπω τους ανθρώπους όπως και τώρα φοβάμαι να είμαι με τις φίλες μου γιατί νομίζω ότι είμαι λεσβία! είχες και εσύ παρόμοιο περιστατικό?

----------


## Φελίσιτι

είχες παρόμοιο περιστατικό? εγώ δεν μπορώ ούτε να διαβάσω! η σκέψη ότι είμαι λεσβία με κάνει να απορώ πώς είναι δυνατόν να το σκέφτομαι εγω αυτό! και επειδή στο πανεπιστήμιο κάνω ψυχολογία, έτυχε ο καθηγητής μας να μας πει ότι ομοφυλόφιλος μπορεί κάποιος να γίνει σε όποιαδήποτε ηλικία! ότι δεν γεννιέται και τότε αγχώθηκα ακόμα περισσότερο!!!

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> Φελισιτι εγω πιστευω οτι ολα μεσα στο μυαλο σου ειναι κ τα αναπαραγεις συνεχως με αποτελεσμα οι σκεψεις αυτες να εγκαθιστανται κ να σε κανουν να πιστευεις κατι το οποιο προφανως δεν ισχυει...θα σου προτεινα κι εγω να δεις καποιον ειδικο για ψυχοθεραπεια ωστε να εκφρασεις αυτα που σκεφτεσαι κ πιστευεις κ ισως βγαλεις καποια ακρη..



είχες παρόμοιο περιστατικό? εγώ δεν μπορώ ούτε να διαβάσω! η σκέψη ότι είμαι λεσβία με κάνει να απορώ πώς είναι δυνατόν να το σκέφτομαι εγω αυτό! και επειδή στο πανεπιστήμιο κάνω ψυχολογία, έτυχε ο καθηγητής μας να μας πει ότι ομοφυλόφιλος μπορεί κάποιος να γίνει σε όποιαδήποτε ηλικία! ότι δεν γεννιέται και τότε αγχώθηκα ακόμα περισσότερο!!!

----------


## chesire

παρομοιο περιστατικο εχω μονο για αυτο που ειπες με τους ανθρωπους..εμενα μου φαινεται παραξενο που ειμαστε ετσι γενικοτερα..μου φαινεται παραξενο το ανθρωπινο σωμα,τα ματια,τα παντα..και τρομαζω καπως καθε φορα που το παθαινω και παρατηρω ολα αυτα πανω στους ανθρωπους..ειναι σαν να τοςυ βλεπω περιεργα..φυσικα ολα αυτα ειναι "σαν να",ξερω ποια ειναι η πραγματικοτητα...ειναι εμμονες ολα αυτα..τωρα για το θεμα της ομοφυλοφιλιας εγω καταλαβαινω οτι απλα φοβασαι πολυ το ενδεχομενο να εισαι ομοφυλοφιλη..το φοβασαι τοσο που νομιζεις οτι ισχυει..κατα τη γνωμη μου βεβαια ακομα και να ισχυει,που ειναι το κακο?? :) εγω παρακαλαω να μπορουσα να ειμαι λεσβια,γιατι με γυναικες θα επικοινωνουσα χιλιες φορες καλυτερα απο οτι με αντρες..μην φοβασαι..αυτο εχω να σου πω μονο..αν σου συνεβαινε οντως θα μιλουσες διαφορετικα γι αυτο...απλα το φοβασαι πολυ μαλλον

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> παρομοιο περιστατικο εχω μονο για αυτο που ειπες με τους ανθρωπους..εμενα μου φαινεται παραξενο που ειμαστε ετσι γενικοτερα..μου φαινεται παραξενο το ανθρωπινο σωμα,τα ματια,τα παντα..και τρομαζω καπως καθε φορα που το παθαινω και παρατηρω ολα αυτα πανω στους ανθρωπους..ειναι σαν να τοςυ βλεπω περιεργα..φυσικα ολα αυτα ειναι "σαν να",ξερω ποια ειναι η πραγματικοτητα...ειναι εμμονες ολα αυτα..τωρα για το θεμα της ομοφυλοφιλιας εγω καταλαβαινω οτι απλα φοβασαι πολυ το ενδεχομενο να εισαι ομοφυλοφιλη..το φοβασαι τοσο που νομιζεις οτι ισχυει..κατα τη γνωμη μου βεβαια ακομα και να ισχυει,που ειναι το κακο?? :) εγω παρακαλαω να μπορουσα να ειμαι λεσβια,γιατι με γυναικες θα επικοινωνουσα χιλιες φορες καλυτερα απο οτι με αντρες..μην φοβασαι..αυτο εχω να σου πω μονο..αν σου συνεβαινε οντως θα μιλουσες διαφορετικα γι αυτο...απλα το φοβασαι πολυ μαλλον


πότε άρχισαν αυτές οι έμμονες ιδέες σε σένα? είχες κάποιο περιστατικό πριν? Εμένα άρχισαν όλα από τότε που έπαθα κρίση πανικού!

----------


## sousou

> Πώς το ξεπέρασες? Είναι όντως η ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή που φταίει? Επειδή όταν βλέπω π.χ τα πόδια μιας γυναίκας ή το στήθος της νομίζω ότι μου αρέσει! και δεν ξέρω νομίζω? μου αρέσει? ή απλά είναι επειδή έχουν εγκατασταθεί μέσα στο μυαλό μου αυτές οι σκέψεις? είχες και εσύ τέτοια συμπτώματα?


πιστευω οτι εχεις υπερβολικο αγχος.εγω αυτο ειχα παθει και μετα ειδα αυτο στην τηλ. και επειδη ημουν ηδη ευαλωτη λογω του αγχους δεν μπορουσα να σκεφτω λογικα.οταν μου μιλησε η ψυχολογος μου ηρεμησα καπως.και εγω εκανα ακριβως τις ιδιες σκεψεις.το σκεφτεσαι συνεχεια και γι αυτο δεν μπορεις να ηρεμησεις .προσπαθεις να βρεις απαντηση κοιταζοντας αλλες γυναικες και θετεις ερωτησεις στον εαυτο σου για να καταλαβεις τι θες.
ομως το αγχος και η πιεση που νιωθεις δεν σε αφηνουν να δεις καθαρα και γινεσαι χειροτερα.
ειλικρινα πιστευω οτι δεν εισαι ομοφυλοφιλη.προσπαθησε να ηρεμησεις και να αγνοησεις τις σκεψεις σου και αν μπορεις ζητα βοηθεια απο καποιον ειδικο.

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> πιστευω οτι εχεις υπερβολικο αγχος.εγω αυτο ειχα παθει και μετα ειδα αυτο στην τηλ. και επειδη ημουν ηδη ευαλωτη λογω του αγχους δεν μπορουσα να σκεφτω λογικα.οταν μου μιλησε η ψυχολογος μου ηρεμησα καπως.και εγω εκανα ακριβως τις ιδιες σκεψεις.το σκεφτεσαι συνεχεια και γι αυτο δεν μπορεις να ηρεμησεις .προσπαθεις να βρεις απαντηση κοιταζοντας αλλες γυναικες και θετεις ερωτησεις στον εαυτο σου για να καταλαβεις τι θες.
> ομως το αγχος και η πιεση που νιωθεις δεν σε αφηνουν να δεις καθαρα και γινεσαι χειροτερα.
> ειλικρινα πιστευω οτι δεν εισαι ομοφυλοφιλη.προσπαθησε να ηρεμησεις και να αγνοησεις τις σκεψεις σου και αν μπορεις ζητα βοηθεια απο καποιον ειδικο.


Σε ευχαριστώ για την υποστηριξή σου που κάπως με καθησυχάζει! Θα αναζητήσω βοήθεια το συντομότερο! απλά θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω εσύ από τότε που πήγες σε ψυχολόγο δεν σου πέρασε εντελώς? Δηλαδή κάνεις αυτές τις σκέψεις καθημερινά πάλι? Και κάτι ακόμα, αν το ξεπέρασες, το ξεπέρασες μόνο με ψυχοθεραπεία?

----------


## genehunter

Πριν το ταξίδι και ανατρέχοντας πίσω στη ζωή σου είχες περιόδους που να ένοιωθες άγχος για κάτι ασήμαντο ενώ ήξερες ότι είναι ασήμαντο ? Διότι σχεδόν όλοι οι γνωστοί με ιδψ έχουν από τότε που καταλάβαιναν τον εαυτό τους τέτοιες ιδέες.Π.χ. εγώ από τη δευτέρα δημοτικού πίστευα ότι το σχολείο είχε μολυνθεί με πυρηνικά ! ΧΑΧΑΧΑ.Τότε ήταν η εποχή με τον πόλεμο στον Κόλπο.Με το Σαντάμ και μου είχε κολλήσει η ιδέα...Τελικώς ελύθη το πρόβλημα σου ? Για πες μας ...

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης (online διαγνώσεις)

----------


## Deep purple

> Τέτοιου είδους σκέψεις? δηλαδή εσύ τι πιστεύεις? ότι μπορεί να νομίζω ότι είμαι λεσβία αλλά να μην είμαι? Εσύ πώς το ξεπέρασες?


-Είχα άλλου είδους σκέψεις από εσένα αλλά εξίσου βασανιστικές. Και σε μενα πυροδοτηθηκαν επειτα απο ενα περιστατικό που προκάλεσε κρίσεις πανικού.

-Δεν πιστευω ότι είσαι λεσβία.

-Εγώ κάνω θεραπεία με αντικαταθλιπτικά για αγχωδη διαταραχή. Και δεν εχω πια αυτές τις σκέψεις, και εχω ηρεμησει πολύ. Το φθινοπωρο θα κοψω τη θεραπεία.

----------


## sousou

εγω ειχα καταθλιψη, αγχος, παθαινα κρισεις πανικου και ειχα εμμονες ιδεες. μια απο αυτες ηταν και αυτη που σου ειπα. επερνα ηδη φαρμακα εγω και πηγαινα και σε ψυχολογο οταν το επαθα.απλα ειναι μην σου καρφωθει μια ιδεα στο μυαλο,εγω ο,τι ακουγα νομιζα οτι το ειχα.πχ. ειχα δει παλι τοτε οτι μια κοπελα παντρευτηκε τον πατερα της και φοβομουν μην το παθω και εγω...οτι να ναι δηλαδη...

μιλουσα με την ψυχολογο μου και την ακουγα προσεκτικα γιατι αυτη κατι παραπανω ηξερε.και οταν της ελεγα το προβλημα μου φαινοταν να με ακουει πολυ χαλαρα σαν να μου ελεγε'' μην δινεις σημασια,το ξερεις οτι δεν εισαι λεσβια και οτι ειναι απλα μια ιδεα που σου κολλησε''.και αφου την εβλεπα ετσι χαλαρη χαλαρωνα και εγω και οταν μου ερχοταν στο μυαλο παλι προσπαθουσα να σκεφτομαι αυτα που συζητουσαμε και οχι αυτα που ηθελα εγω.
τωρα δεν σκεφτομαι κατι τετοιο πια. τωρα μου κολλανε αλλες ιδεες αλλα οχι τοσο ακραιες χαχα!!!προσπαθω γενικα να μην δινω σημασια στις σκεψεις γιατι οσο δινουμε σημασια τοσο κολλανε, αυτο μου λεει συνεχεια ο ψυχιατρος μου.
οταν σου ξαναερθει στο μυαλο η σκεψη απλα αστην να περασει...

----------


## sousou

> -Είχα άλλου είδους σκέψεις από εσένα αλλά εξίσου βασανιστικές. Και σε μενα πυροδοτηθηκαν επειτα απο ενα περιστατικό που προκάλεσε κρίσεις πανικού.
> 
> -Δεν πιστευω ότι είσαι λεσβία.
> 
> -Εγώ κάνω θεραπεία με αντικαταθλιπτικά για αγχωδη διαταραχή. Και δεν εχω πια αυτές τις σκέψεις, και εχω ηρεμησει πολύ. Το φθινοπωρο θα κοψω τη θεραπεία.


και εμενα απο μια κριση πανικου ξεκινησαν ολα...

----------


## niah

Σου γραψα ενα καταβατο,αλλα δυστυχως εκανα μια βλακεια κ χαθηκε ;(
επειδη νευριασα κ βαριεμαι λιγο να τα ξαναγραφω θα σου πω απλως να χαλαρωσεις και να ριξεις μια ματια εδω: http://www.mpes.uoa.gr/taxonomy/term/90 θα διαπιστωσεις οτι για πολλα απ αυτα τα παιδια δεν ειναι κατι παραπανω απο μια φοβια κ μια εμμονη ιδεα..
Κοιταξε επισης και στην ενότητα απαντησεων με τις εμμονες ιδεες,κι αν θες κανε μια ερωτηση με τους δικους σου προβληματισμους
sousou μου θυμίζεις ετσι γενικα που τα περιγραφεις τη δικη μου περιπτωση.
Deep purple:αν επιτρεπεται μπορεις να μας δωσεις μερικα παραδείγματα της δικης σου περίπτωσης και των σκεψεων?Λες να αντιμετωπίζεται μονο με αντικαταθλιπτικα?Εχω ελπιδα δλδ?΄:ρ μακαρι.
ακουγεται πολυ αισιοδοξο αυτο που λετε οτι δεν τα σκεφτεστε πια.
και κατι αλλο.Ποσο καιρο ειχατε συμπτωματα πριν οδηγηθητε στο γιατρο για αντιμετώπιση?Γιατι εγω το αφησα και χρονισε κ ξερω οτι αυτο ειναι κακο..

----------


## genehunter

> και κατι αλλο.Ποσο καιρο ειχατε συμπτωματα πριν οδηγηθητε στο γιατρο για αντιμετώπιση?Γιατι εγω το αφησα και χρονισε κ ξερω οτι αυτο ειναι κακο


 Εξαρτάται τι έχεις.Αν μιλάς για ΙΔΨ τότε οι περισσότεροι πάνε 5-9 χρόνια μετά τα συμπτώματά τους στο γιατρό.Όσο πιο γρήγορα πας τόσο καλύτερα αλλά μη νομίζεις ότι υπάρχει και καμία σοβαρή μελέτη που να το αποδεικνύει αυτό.Προσωπικά με αντικαταθληπτικά καλυτέρεψά αρκετά.

----------


## sousou

εγω παιδια πηγα αμεσως σε ψυχολογο, ουτε 1 μηνα δεν αφησα να περασει.καταλαβα οτι δεν μπορουσα να διαχειριστω ολο αυτο το αγχος μονη μου.παλεψαμε να τα καταφερω χωρις χαπια και να μην παθω καταθλιψη αλλα τελικα επαθα.και η αφορμη ηταν μια βλακεια, μια ιδεα που μου μπηκε στο μυαλο και με αγχωσε.η αιτια ομως προερχοταν απ τα παιδικα μου χρονια.
και μετα μου εμπαιναν κι αλλες ιδεες και μια απο αυτες ηταν οτι ημουν ομοφυλοφιλη.

μηπως φελισιτι υπαρχει κατι που σε αγχωνει απο παλια κι εσενα?

----------


## Paprika

Φελίσιτι καλημέρα,

Δεν είναι και το τέλος του κόσμου να σου αρέσουν οι γυναίκες...επειδή πάντως αυτό είναι λεπτομέρια από ένα σύνολο πραγμάτων που σε απασχολούν, 
καλό θα είναι να δεις έναν ειδικό να τα ξεκαθαρίσεις όλα αυτά στο μυαλό σου.

Αν είσαι στην Αθήνα και δεν ξέρεις από πού να αρχίσεις, μια καλή αρχή είναι το Συμβουλευτικό του Παν/μίου Αθήνας, όπου θα σε καθοδηγήσουν (-μηδαμινό κόστος, μεγάλη αναμονή)
Πιθανότατα να υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο και σε άλλες πόλεις, αλλά δε το ξέρω. 
Διαφορετικά, δες κ.ψ.υ. και ιδιώτες. Αφού σπουδάζεις ψυχολογία, έχεις ένα πλεονέκτημα στο να θέσεις κριτήρια και να βρεις με τι επαγγελματία θέλεις να δουλέψεις.

----------


## genehunter

> Αφού σπουδάζεις ψυχολογία, έχεις ένα πλεονέκτημα στο να θέσεις κριτήρια και να βρεις με τι επαγγελματία θέλεις να δουλέψεις.


 Εγώ θα τη συμβούλευα να αρχίσει με ένα μπετατζή.

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> Εγώ θα τη συμβούλευα να αρχίσει με ένα μπετατζή.


genehunter τι εννοείς Καραμπινάτη? Ναι είχα άγχος για το μάτι ότι δήθεν είναι φουσκωμένο και δεν φαίνεται ωραίο και τέτοια και διερωτιούμουν με τον εαυτό μου πώς γίνεται να μου συμβαίνει εμένα όλο αυτό γιατί το μάτι μου είχε φουσκώσει κιάλλες φορές και δεν είχα παρόμοια συμπεριφορά. Και τέλος όταν πήγα στο γιατρό μου είπε ότι είχα πάθει κρίση πανικού, φοβήθηκα μήπως είχε κάτι το μάτι μου! Μετά όλα πήραν την κατηφόρα και τώρα είμαι εδώ που είμαι! Με τα αντικατατλιπτικά καλυτέρεψες αρκετά? Όχι τελείως? Και τι είναι το μπετατζή? Sorry για τα ερωτήματα αλλά πρέπει να μάθω! ;ppppp

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> -Είχα άλλου είδους σκέψεις από εσένα αλλά εξίσου βασανιστικές. Και σε μενα πυροδοτηθηκαν επειτα απο ενα περιστατικό που προκάλεσε κρίσεις πανικού.
> 
> -Δεν πιστευω ότι είσαι λεσβία.
> 
> -Εγώ κάνω θεραπεία με αντικαταθλιπτικά για αγχωδη διαταραχή. Και δεν εχω πια αυτές τις σκέψεις, και εχω ηρεμησει πολύ. Το φθινοπωρο θα κοψω τη θεραπεία.


Deep purple τι είδους σκέψεις δηλαδή? Η θεραπεία με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά σε βοήθησε εντελώς? Πιστεύεις δηλαδή ότι αν τη σταματήσεις θα είσαι όπως και πριν? Μπορείς να μου περιγράψεις λίγο το επεισόδιο κρίσης πανικού που ειχες για να το συγκρινώ με το δικό μου?

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> εγω παιδια πηγα αμεσως σε ψυχολογο, ουτε 1 μηνα δεν αφησα να περασει.καταλαβα οτι δεν μπορουσα να διαχειριστω ολο αυτο το αγχος μονη μου.παλεψαμε να τα καταφερω χωρις χαπια και να μην παθω καταθλιψη αλλα τελικα επαθα.και η αφορμη ηταν μια βλακεια, μια ιδεα που μου μπηκε στο μυαλο και με αγχωσε.η αιτια ομως προερχοταν απ τα παιδικα μου χρονια.
> και μετα μου εμπαιναν κι αλλες ιδεες και μια απο αυτες ηταν οτι ημουν ομοφυλοφιλη.
> 
> μηπως φελισιτι υπαρχει κατι που σε αγχωνει απο παλια κι εσενα?


Sousou εσύ τι επεισόδιο κρίσης πανικού είχες? Αυτά που μου λες ότι έκανες τις ίδιες σκέψεις με εμένα με παρηγορούν λιγάκι! Δηλαδή και εσύ όποτε έβλεπες το στήθος μιας γυναίκας ή τα πόδια της προσπαθούσες να καταλάβεις τι νιώθεις? Και ακόμα κάτι, με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά ξεπέρασες αυτές τις σκέψεις? Δεν τις έχεις τώρα πια?

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> Σου γραψα ενα καταβατο,αλλα δυστυχως εκανα μια βλακεια κ χαθηκε ;(
> επειδη νευριασα κ βαριεμαι λιγο να τα ξαναγραφω θα σου πω απλως να χαλαρωσεις και να ριξεις μια ματια εδω: http://www.mpes.uoa.gr/taxonomy/term/90 θα διαπιστωσεις οτι για πολλα απ αυτα τα παιδια δεν ειναι κατι παραπανω απο μια φοβια κ μια εμμονη ιδεα..
> Κοιταξε επισης και στην ενότητα απαντησεων με τις εμμονες ιδεες,κι αν θες κανε μια ερωτηση με τους δικους σου προβληματισμους
> sousou μου θυμίζεις ετσι γενικα που τα περιγραφεις τη δικη μου περιπτωση.
> Deep purple:αν επιτρεπεται μπορεις να μας δωσεις μερικα παραδείγματα της δικης σου περίπτωσης και των σκεψεων?Λες να αντιμετωπίζεται μονο με αντικαταθλιπτικα?Εχω ελπιδα δλδ?΄:ρ μακαρι.
> ακουγεται πολυ αισιοδοξο αυτο που λετε οτι δεν τα σκεφτεστε πια.
> και κατι αλλο.Ποσο καιρο ειχατε συμπτωματα πριν οδηγηθητε στο γιατρο για αντιμετώπιση?Γιατι εγω το αφησα και χρονισε κ ξερω οτι αυτο ειναι κακο..


niah μπορείς να μου γράψεις αυτό το κατεβατό που έλεγες?=) γιατί ίσως με βοηθήσει λιγάκι. Είχες και εσύ τέτοιου είδους σκέψεις? Πώς ζεις? Εγώ δεν το αντέχω!

----------


## niah

Καλημερα
Μια απ τις παμπολες παραλογες ιδεες που εσκασαν στο μυαλο μου πριν απο καποια χρονια που ξεκινησε η δικη μου ιστορια ηταν κι αυτη.
και καταλαβαινω απολυτα ποσο σε ταλαιπωρει
Kοιτα,μου φαινεται σχεδον αδύνατον να ξυπνήσαμε μια μερα στα 20+μας και να καταλαβαμε οτι ειμαστε ομοφιλόφυλες.Προφανως και θα το ειχαμε καταλαβει νωρίτερα,ή τουλαχιστον θα ειχαμε καποιες βασιμες ενδειξεις.σωστα?
Κι οταν λεω ενδειξεις δεν εννοω απαραιτητα αυτα τα ροζ,κ τις κορδελιτσες που αναφερεις.Εγω ποτε μου δεν ημουν λατρης του ροζ πχ.και ποτε δεν ημουν η γκομενα που θα ασχοληθει μανιωδως με κομμωτηρια,shoping,μακιγιαζ.κλ π(μαλιστα αυτο ηταν και κατι που γουσταρα σ εμενα)
Αλλα ειναι απλο.Δεν ελκυομουν απο ατομα του ιδιου φυλου.Οπως κι εσυ.
Προσωπικα ποτε δεν εχω σκεφτει ερωτικά γυναικα,κι οσες φορες ερωτευτικα στη ζωη μου ηταν αγορια.Ουτε κ ειχα ποτε μου την επιθυμια να συνευρεθω ερωτικα με καποια γυναικα.Αυτα ειναι τα μόνα περι του θεματος,που ειμαι σε θεση να ειμαι σιγουρη για μενα ακομα.
Τωρα γιατι συμβαινει αυτο δυστυχως δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα ακριβως. 
Αυτο που εχω καταλαβει ειναι οτι όλες αυτές οι σκέψεις(οτιδηποτε που μπορει να γινει εμμονή), περνάνε απο *όλων* των ανθρωπων το μυαλό καποια στιγμή της ζωής τους,(είτε σαν σκεψη,ειτε σαν αστειο-που δεν παυει όμως να ναι σκεψη-)κι απλως φευγουν οταν ο αλλος ειναι οκ.Ετσι απλα.'Οταν ομως ο αλλος βρισκεται κατω απο ψυχολογική πιεση,κ φορτηση για τον οποιο λόγο(στη δική σου περίπτωση το σοκ που ειχες μετα απ'το περιστατικό με το ματι σου)θα κολλήσει σ αυτη,θα αρχισει να την επεξεργάζεται και να τη μεγενθύνει μεχρι να του γινει αφορητη.Κι απο εκει που ειχες 1-2 προβληματα δημιουργεις 1002.Κάπως ετσι εχω καταλαβει οτι λειτουργει.
Με σιγουρια θα σου πω να σταματησεις να το σκεφτεσαι και να προσπαθεις να επιβεβαιωσεις τον εαυτο σου υπο την επειρια αγχους γιατι θα μπερδευεσαι ακομα περισσοτερο.Κι εγω τα ιδια εκανα προσπαθώντας να καταλαβω και το μονο που καταφερα ειναι να αμφιβαλλω για τον εαυτο μου για πραγματα που μεχρι την ηλικια των 21-22 δεν ειχαν περασει ποτε απο το μυαλο μου(ως πιθανότητες).
Δεν ειναι αυτος ο τροπος λοιπον
Το να θεωρεις ομορφη μια αλλη γυναικα δεν σημαινει ομοφυλοφιλια.Αν ακουσω απο καποιον ανθρωπο να πει για καποιον αλλο οτι ειναι εμφανίσημος θα τον θεωρησω ακομπλεξαριστο κι οχι γκευ.Δεν υπαρχει τιποτα το κακο ή "υποπτο" στην παραδοχη ενός αντικειμενικού γεγονότος.
Οποτε σταματα να το κανεις αυτο στον εαυτό σου.Αλλο βλεπω κ παραδεχομαι την ομορφια καποιου
κι αλλο ελκύομαι σεξουαλικα απ αυτον.Κι οταν εσυ προσπαθεις να το καταλαβεις αυτο,τη στιγμη που εχεις το συγκεκριμενο φόβο μεσα σου,νομίζεις οτι ειναι πραγματικότητα.Δεν ειναι ετσι.
Ακομα κ αυτο που λες εχω κάνει,να αναρρωτηθω"κι αν ειμαι?"προκειμένου αν ισχυει,να το αποδεχτω και να προχωρησω παρακατω,αλλα ουτε αυτο πιανει.γιατι δεν ειμαι.Αν ήμουν θα ημουν και δολοφονος,και κλεφτρα,και υπουλη,κ εκμεταλευτρια,κ μοχθηρη,κι ολα τ αλλα που εχω αναρρωτηθει κ μου εχουν κολλησει με τον ιδιο ακριβως τροπο,ολον αυτον τον καιρο.και πιστεψε με τίποτα απ αυτα δεν ανηκει στην πραγματικότητα.
Στην πραγματικότητα πιστευω οτι αν ήμουν πραγματι κατι απ ολα αυτα,θα ήταν πολύ πιο αναλαφρο για μενα να το αντίμετωπίσω απ όσο τώρα.
Ολα αυτα ξεκινουν με τον ίδιο μηχανισμό.Υποτίθεται οτι οι εμμονες,είναι σκεψεις απαραδεκτου κ ανεπίτρεπτου περιεχομενου για το άτομο που τις κάνει.Αν κ δεν με θυμάμαι ποτε να εχω κατι εναντιων ή να ημουν ιδιαιτερα επικριτική απεναντι σε ομοφιλόφυλους ανθρώπους(αντε να εκανα κανα αστειακι σπανιως,κι αυτο οταν ο αλλος εκανε κρα για να προκαλεσει),και γενικως ποτε μου δεν υπηρξα ατομο που θα κοροιδεψει καποιον για κατι που αντιμετωπίζει.Ισως ημουν πιο κλειστομυαλη απ οσο νομιζα,καταπως φαινεται,
Κοίταξες τα μηνυματα στο σαιτ που σου δωσα?
Μακαρι να βρουμε λυσεις σ ολες αυτες τις ηλιθιες σκεψεις.
Παντως ηρεμήσε και προσπαθησε να σταματησεις να ταλαιπωρεις τον εαυτο σου πραγματικά χωρίς λόγο.Ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολο γτ ουτε εγω τα χω καταφερει ακομα. ;<
Γραφε μας τους τροπους που βρισκεις ανα καιρους κ την εξελιξη σου

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> Καλημερα
> Μια απ τις παμπολες παραλογες ιδεες που εσκασαν στο μυαλο μου πριν απο καποια χρονια που ξεκινησε η δικη μου ιστορια ηταν κι αυτη.
> και καταλαβαινω απολυτα ποσο σε ταλαιπωρει
> Kοιτα,μου φαινεται σχεδον αδύνατον να ξυπνήσαμε μια μερα στα 20+μας και να καταλαβαμε οτι ειμαστε ομοφιλόφυλες.Προφανως και θα το ειχαμε καταλαβει νωρίτερα,ή τουλαχιστον θα ειχαμε καποιες βασιμες ενδειξεις.σωστα?
> Κι οταν λεω ενδειξεις δεν εννοω απαραιτητα αυτα τα ροζ,κ τις κορδελιτσες που αναφερεις.Εγω ποτε μου δεν ημουν λατρης του ροζ πχ.και ποτε δεν ημουν η γκομενα που θα ασχοληθει μανιωδως με κομμωτηρια,shoping,μακιγιαζ.κλ π(μαλιστα αυτο ηταν και κατι που γουσταρα σ εμενα)
> Αλλα ειναι απλο.Δεν ελκυομουν απο ατομα του ιδιου φυλου.Οπως κι εσυ.
> Προσωπικα ποτε δεν εχω σκεφτει ερωτικά γυναικα,κι οσες φορες ερωτευτικα στη ζωη μου ηταν αγορια.Ουτε κ ειχα ποτε μου την επιθυμια να συνευρεθω ερωτικα με καποια γυναικα.Αυτα ειναι τα μόνα περι του θεματος,που ειμαι σε θεση να ειμαι σιγουρη για μενα ακομα.
> Τωρα γιατι συμβαινει αυτο δυστυχως δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα ακριβως. 
> Αυτο που εχω καταλαβει ειναι οτι όλες αυτές οι σκέψεις(οτιδηποτε που μπορει να γινει εμμονή), περνάνε απο *όλων* των ανθρωπων το μυαλό καποια στιγμή της ζωής τους,(είτε σαν σκεψη,ειτε σαν αστειο-που δεν παυει όμως να ναι σκεψη-)κι απλως φευγουν οταν ο αλλος ειναι οκ.Ετσι απλα.'Οταν ομως ο αλλος βρισκεται κατω απο ψυχολογική πιεση,κ φορτηση για τον οποιο λόγο(στη δική σου περίπτωση το σοκ που ειχες μετα απ'το περιστατικό με το ματι σου)θα κολλήσει σ αυτη,θα αρχισει να την επεξεργάζεται και να τη μεγενθύνει μεχρι να του γινει αφορητη.Κι απο εκει που ειχες 1-2 προβληματα δημιουργεις 1002.Κάπως ετσι εχω καταλαβει οτι λειτουργει.
> ...


Πόσα χρόνια το έχεις δηλαδή και γιατί ακόμα δεν το ξεπέρασες? Δεν επισκέφτηκες κάποιον ψυχολόγο?

----------


## niah

Εδω και περιπου 6 χρονια ξεκινησαν ολα αυτα.Αυτη η ιδεα συγκεκριμενα μου κολλησε περιπου πριν 2-3 χρονια.Αλλα ειναι μόνο μια μεσα σε πολλες αλλες-ισως χειροτερες- που με ταλαιπωρουν
Αρα δεν ειναι το θεμα μου να ξεπερασω μόνο αυτη την ιδεα αλλα όλον αυτον τον τροπο σκεψης που μου εχει προκυψει
Δυστυχως αργησα πολυ να παω σε ειδικό γιατι νομιζα οτι μπορουσα να τ αντιμετωπισω μόνη μου και δεν ηξερα κ τι ακριβως να τους πω.
Εχω παει σε ψυχιατρους,κ σε ψυχολογο(δεν ειχα συζητησει ομως γι αυτη την ιδεα),μου δωσαν-κλασικα-αγωγη,την οποια δεν ακολουθουσα πιστα(αρχιζα-εκοβα-ξαναρχιζα)τωρα ειμαι εδω κ αρκετα χρονια χωρις φαρμακα.Δεν ειμαι το καλυτερο παραδειγμα ασθενους λοιπον ΄
Αν ηξερα οτι καποιος ψυχολογος θα μου εδινε τροπους για λυση ημουν διατεθημενη να παω και να μιλησω για τα παντα,αλλα αυτη η αβεβαιοτητα οτι θα παω,θα μιλησω και παλι τιποτα με κανει κ απογοητευομαι.Αν μου συστηνανε καποιον δοκιμασμενο θα πηγαινα σιγουρα.
Εαν μπορεις κανε κι εσυ κατι τετοιο για να μπορεσει να σε καθοδηγησει
Τωρα που ειναι νωρις θα ειναι πιο ευκολο για εσενα.Μην πιεζεσαι αλλα μην το αφηνεις κιολας

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> Εδω και περιπου 6 χρονια ξεκινησαν ολα αυτα.Αυτη η ιδεα συγκεκριμενα μου κολλησε περιπου πριν 2-3 χρονια.Αλλα ειναι μόνο μια μεσα σε πολλες αλλες-ισως χειροτερες- που με ταλαιπωρουν
> Αρα δεν ειναι το θεμα μου να ξεπερασω μόνο αυτη την ιδεα αλλα όλον αυτον τον τροπο σκεψης που μου εχει προκυψει
> Δυστυχως αργησα πολυ να παω σε ειδικό γιατι νομιζα οτι μπορουσα να τ αντιμετωπισω μόνη μου και δεν ηξερα κ τι ακριβως να τους πω.
> Εχω παει σε ψυχιατρους,κ σε ψυχολογο(δεν ειχα συζητησει ομως γι αυτη την ιδεα),μου δωσαν-κλασικα-αγωγη,την οποια δεν ακολουθουσα πιστα(αρχιζα-εκοβα-ξαναρχιζα)τωρα ειμαι εδω κ αρκετα χρονια χωρις φαρμακα.Δεν ειμαι το καλυτερο παραδειγμα ασθενους λοιπον ΄
> Αν ηξερα οτι καποιος ψυχολογος θα μου εδινε τροπους για λυση ημουν διατεθημενη να παω και να μιλησω για τα παντα,αλλα αυτη η αβεβαιοτητα οτι θα παω,θα μιλησω και παλι τιποτα με κανει κ απογοητευομαι.Αν μου συστηνανε καποιον δοκιμασμενο θα πηγαινα σιγουρα.
> Εαν μπορεις κανε κι εσυ κατι τετοιο για να μπορεσει να σε καθοδηγησει
> Τωρα που ειναι νωρις θα ειναι πιο ευκολο για εσενα.Μην πιεζεσαι αλλα μην το αφηνεις κιολας


Γιατί δεν επικοινωνείς με τον κ. Πέτρο Σκαπινάκη? Δεν έχεις ακούσεις ποτέ για αυτόν? Νομίζω πως μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει!

----------


## niah

Σε ποιο μερος ειναι αυτος?Ειναι ψυχολόγος ή ψυχιατρος?
Εσυ εχεις ξεκινήσει κατι?

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> Σε ποιο μερος ειναι αυτος?Ειναι ψυχολόγος ή ψυχιατρος?
> Εσυ εχεις ξεκινήσει κατι?


Όχι εγώ περιμένω να τελειώσω με τις εξετάσεις μου και θα αρχισώ νευροανάδραση μάλλον! μου είπαν ότι έχει αποτελέσματα! http://www.stress.gr/ σε αυτή την ιστοσελίδα γράφει γι' αυτόν τον ψιχίατρο όπως και για άλλες περιπτώσεις ατόμων με εμμονές και ocd. επισκέψου την είναι αρκετά καλή και νομίζω πως ο συγκεκριμένος ψυχίατρος μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει! Έχει γράψει σε άλλα side ότι το ocd έχει θεραπεία και οι συμβουλές του μέσα στο side που σου έστειλα είναι αρκετά βοηθητικές! Εσύ που βρίσκεσαι Ελλάδα και αν βρίσκεσαι στην Αθήνα κυρίως θα σου είναι εύκολο να τον επισκεφτείς!

----------


## niah

Εχει μια λογική στη μεθοδό της η νευροαναδραση(σου εστειλα κ σχετικο μηνυμα).Ισως οντως σε βοηθησει.Εχω παει κι εγω.Θεωρω πολύ βασικό όμως το να μπορεις να μιλήσεις κιολας με ενα γιατρο.Εχουν στο κεντρο αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλοι.Εχει και στην Κυπρο?
σ ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες (το ειχα ηδη ανοιχτο αυτο το site) ;>

----------


## Deep purple

Δεν έχει σημασία να γράψω τις σκέψεις που έκανα. Ο κάθε άνθρωπος αντιδρά διαφορετικά. Ηταν πάντως σκέψεις πέρα από κάθε λογική. Για παράδειγμα μπορεί να βλέπεις ένα παιδί¨ή έναν άντρα δεσμευμένο και να σκέφτεσαι "αν τον δω ερωτικά"; Ή να φοβάσαι ότι θα συμβεί κάτι κακό και να επαναλαμβάνεις σκέψεις ή κινήσεις που νομίζεις ότι θα το αποτρέψουν κ.ο.κ. Διάφορες τέτοιες και άλλες σκέψεις είχα και γω. Με τη φαρμακευτική θεραπεία είδα τεράστια διαφορά. Και σαφώς έχω καλύτερη ποιότητα ζωής. 

Νομίζω πως μια επισκεψη σε κάποιον ψυχίατρο που ταυτόχρονα κάνει και ψυχοθεραπεία μπορεί να είναι η αρχή της λύσης σε αυτά τα προβλήματα. Απο εκεί και πέρα, χρειάζεται και προσωπική δουλειά.

----------


## niah

Nai,kai αυτες τις σκεψεις κανω.Γενικότερο οτι μπορει να θεωρησω "απαραδεκτο" αναλόγως τη συνθηκη μου κολλαει.Οτιδηποτε.
Μπορεις σε παρακαλω να μου πεις ποσο καιρο το αφησες διχως βοηθεια?Και ποσο καιρο τωρα ακολουθεις θεραπεια?Γιατι εγω δυστυχως οπως προανεφερα το εχω αφησει χρονια και φοβαμαι μηπως δεν μπορω να το αντιμετωπισω μετα απο τοσο καιρο.Σε τι συχνότητα και ποσο σε επηρεαζουν τετοιου ειδους σκεψεις τωρα?
Υπαρχουν ψυχιατροι που κανουν και ψυχοθεραπεια?Γιατι τους εχω συνδιασει καθαρα με το να γραφουν φαρμακα..χωρις πολλα λογια,κι οπωσδηποτε χωρις θεωρητικες λυσεις.Για αυτο το ψαχνα τελευταια για ψυχολογο ή ψυχαναλυτη.Ωστε να μπορω να κανω κουβεντα.Τι πιστευεις εσυ οτι ειναι καλυτερο αναλόγως την εμπειρια σου?
Συγγνωμη που σε ζαλιζω απλως ακουγεται πολυ αισιοδοξο αυτο που λες.
αν εχεις καποιο θεμα που τα χεις ηδη αναφερει ολα αυτα παρεπεμψε με να μη σε κανω να τα ξαναγραφεις.
ευχαριστω

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> Nai,kai αυτες τις σκεψεις κανω.Γενικότερο οτι μπορει να θεωρησω "απαραδεκτο" αναλόγως τη συνθηκη μου κολλαει.Οτιδηποτε.
> Μπορεις σε παρακαλω να μου πεις ποσο καιρο το αφησες διχως βοηθεια?Και ποσο καιρο τωρα ακολουθεις θεραπεια?Γιατι εγω δυστυχως οπως προανεφερα το εχω αφησει χρονια και φοβαμαι μηπως δεν μπορω να το αντιμετωπισω μετα απο τοσο καιρο.Σε τι συχνότητα και ποσο σε επηρεαζουν τετοιου ειδους σκεψεις τωρα?
> Υπαρχουν ψυχιατροι που κανουν και ψυχοθεραπεια?Γιατι τους εχω συνδιασει καθαρα με το να γραφουν φαρμακα..χωρις πολλα λογια,κι οπωσδηποτε χωρις θεωρητικες λυσεις.Για αυτο το ψαχνα τελευταια για ψυχολογο ή ψυχαναλυτη.Ωστε να μπορω να κανω κουβεντα.Τι πιστευεις εσυ οτι ειναι καλυτερο αναλόγως την εμπειρια σου?
> Συγγνωμη που σε ζαλιζω απλως ακουγεται πολυ αισιοδοξο αυτο που λες.
> αν εχεις καποιο θεμα που τα χεις ηδη αναφερει ολα αυτα παρεπεμψε με να μη σε κανω να τα ξαναγραφεις.
> ευχαριστω


και δεν σε βοήθησε η νευροανάδραση? ναι έχει και στην Κύπρο! που μου έστειλες το σχετικό μήνυμα? έαν πεις του ψυχίατρου ότι δεν θέλεις φάρμακα τότε δεν θα σου δώσει! και μην σκέφτεσαι ότι έχεις αργήσει να πας στον γιατρό! Σκέψου το αλλιώς..όσο αργείς τόσο χειρότερα είναι άρα πήγαινε και δοκίμασε! ;pp

----------


## niah

Στη νευροαναδραση αν κανεις μόνο το μηχανημα και δεν μιλας με τους γιατρους για καθοδηγηση δεν αρκει.Νομιζω οτι βοηθαει για χαλαρωση και συγκεντρωση ισως αλλα χρειαζεται και μπλα μπλα με εναν γιατρο.Κι εγω δεν το εκανα αυτο,γι αυτο εχω απογοητευτει σχετικα κι απο εκει.Και δεν ξερω κατα πόσον οι γιατροι της ειναι ειδικευμενοι σε γνωσιακες θεραπειες κλπ που χρειαζονται σ αυτη την περιπτωση.Εκει στην Κυπρο,ισως εχει καλους γιατρους.
Οποτε το χω πει αυτο το πραγμα σε ψυχιατρο μου λεει εμπιστευσουμε και παρτα,σαν να μη σηκωνει κουβεντα.Γι αυτο λεω οτι τους εχω συνδεσει με φαρμακα,κ γι αυτο ψαχνομαι για αλλη ειδικοτητα.Μονο που δεν ξερω ποια ειναι η καταλληλη.
Ο ψυχιατρος (τουλαχιστον οσοι γνωριζω προσωπικα)εξεταζει την εξελιξη σου καθαρα για να προσαρμώσει τη δοσολογία και το ειδος της αγωγης καθε φορα.Κι οχι για να σου πιασει κουβεντα ή να σου προτείνει λυσεις,ουτε ψαχνει πολλα πολλα.Στη χειροτερη περιπτωση σε ρωτανε κιολας τι σου διεγνωσε ο αλλος γιατρος?Α αυτο?ε,αυτο ειναι..
Σιγουρα δεν ειναι ολοι ετσι αλλα εχω απογοητευτει.Γι αυτο θελω καποιον δοκιμασμενο
Το μηνυμα ειναι στα προσωπικα σου μηνυματα αν κοιταξεις ψηλα διπλα απ τις συχνες ερωτησεις.

----------


## niah

Φελισιτι: σου εχω δυαλυσει το θεμα λιγο με τις ερωτησεις μου
αν ενδιαφερεσαι μπορω να σου πω με ποιον τροπο περιπου λειτουργει η νευροαναδραση(το μηχανημα με το παιχνιδι δλδ)

----------


## sousou

φελισιτι εμενα στην αρχη με επιασε υπερβολικο αγχος, καθε μερα και πιο πολυ ωσπου μια μερα ξεσπασα.δεν μπορουσα να αναπνευσω, ενιωθα πλακωμα στο στηθος,εκλαιγα, επαιρνα κοφτες και γρηγορες ανασες,ειχαν μουδιασει τα μελη μου και νομιζα οτι θα πεθαινα...αυτο με επιανε κι αλλες φορες,δεν ειναι απαραιτητο ομως να εχεις τα ιδια συμπτωματα.
εγω κοιτουσα με το ζορι γυναικες για να δω αν μου αρεσουν,αλλα επειδη το εκανα με το ζορι αγχωνομουν και γινομουν χειροτερα. με τα φαρμακα ειδα διαφορα, εχουν μειωθει κατα πολυ αυτες οι σκεψεις.δεν σκεφτομαι οτι ειμαι ομοφυλοφιλη και γενικα αν δω οτι οι σκεψεις μου ειναι παραλογες σταματαω να ασχολουμαι.κατα τη γνωμη μου παλεψε το πρωτα με ψυχολογο, δηλαδη χωρις να παρεις φαρμακα και αν δεν δεις να γινεται τιποτα τοτε πηγαινε σε ψυχιατρο.

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> φελισιτι εμενα στην αρχη με επιασε υπερβολικο αγχος, καθε μερα και πιο πολυ ωσπου μια μερα ξεσπασα.δεν μπορουσα να αναπνευσω, ενιωθα πλακωμα στο στηθος,εκλαιγα, επαιρνα κοφτες και γρηγορες ανασες,ειχαν μουδιασει τα μελη μου και νομιζα οτι θα πεθαινα...αυτο με επιανε κι αλλες φορες,δεν ειναι απαραιτητο ομως να εχεις τα ιδια συμπτωματα.
> εγω κοιτουσα με το ζορι γυναικες για να δω αν μου αρεσουν,αλλα επειδη το εκανα με το ζορι αγχωνομουν και γινομουν χειροτερα. με τα φαρμακα ειδα διαφορα, εχουν μειωθει κατα πολυ αυτες οι σκεψεις.δεν σκεφτομαι οτι ειμαι ομοφυλοφιλη και γενικα αν δω οτι οι σκεψεις μου ειναι παραλογες σταματαω να ασχολουμαι.κατα τη γνωμη μου παλεψε το πρωτα με ψυχολογο, δηλαδη χωρις να παρεις φαρμακα και αν δεν δεις να γινεται τιποτα τοτε πηγαινε σε ψυχιατρο.


se euxaristw polii!;p

----------


## Deep purple

Εχω κάνει χρονια ψυχοθεραπεία με ψυχολόγο. Διάφορα κολλήματα ειχα απο μίκρή αλλά τα εντονα προβλήματα ήρθαν μετα απο το περιστατικο που πυροδοτησε το αγχος μου. Φαρμακευτικη αγωγη παιρνω εδω και τρεις-τεσσερις μήνες.

Ναι υπάρχουμν ψυχίατροι που κάνουν ψυχοθεραπεία. Εγω πηγαινω στη Θεσσαλονικη σε εναν ΄ψυχίατρο που με παρακολουθει φαρμακευτικά, αλλά κανει και ψυχοθεραπεία. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί τόσος φόβος για τα φάρμακα. Αν χρειάζεται κάποιος να πάρει γιατί όχι; Για παράδειγμα ο γιατρος που πάω σε μενα εγραψε φαρμακα ενώ σε μια αλλη περιπτωση που ξέρω ότι πηγε της είπε ότι το προβλημα της δεν χρηζει φαρμακευτικης αγωγής. Το σημαντικότερο όλων είναι να παίρνεις τα φάρμακα όπως ακριβως σου εχουν πει και να μην κάνεις πισωγυρίσματα.

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> Εχω κάνει χρονια ψυχοθεραπεία με ψυχολόγο. Διάφορα κολλήματα ειχα απο μίκρή αλλά τα εντονα προβλήματα ήρθαν μετα απο το περιστατικο που πυροδοτησε το αγχος μου. Φαρμακευτικη αγωγη παιρνω εδω και τρεις-τεσσερις μήνες.
> 
> Ναι υπάρχουμν ψυχίατροι που κάνουν ψυχοθεραπεία. Εγω πηγαινω στη Θεσσαλονικη σε εναν ΄ψυχίατρο που με παρακολουθει φαρμακευτικά, αλλά κανει και ψυχοθεραπεία. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί τόσος φόβος για τα φάρμακα. Αν χρειάζεται κάποιος να πάρει γιατί όχι; Για παράδειγμα ο γιατρος που πάω σε μενα εγραψε φαρμακα ενώ σε μια αλλη περιπτωση που ξέρω ότι πηγε της είπε ότι το προβλημα της δεν χρηζει φαρμακευτικης αγωγής. Το σημαντικότερο όλων είναι να παίρνεις τα φάρμακα όπως ακριβως σου εχουν πει και να μην κάνεις πισωγυρίσματα.


Εσύ έχεις θεραπευτεί από τα φάρμακα? Ή έστω κατάλαβες κάποια σημαντική διαφορά? Δεν σε επηρέασαν κάπου αλλού?

----------


## sousou

γενικα αν μπορουμε να αποφυγουμε τα φαρμακα καλο ειναι να το κανουμε, αλλα αν ειναι απαραιτητο να τα παρουμε τοτε δεν το συζηταω...

----------


## niah

Eυχαριστω deep purple
Σίγουρα αν καποιος τα χρειαζεται πρεπει να παρει την αγωγη.Δεν ειμαι πλεον οσο αρνητικη ημουν παλιοτερα σ αυτο το θεμα.Ομως δεν μιλαω για αντικαταθλιπτικα που δεν εχουν τοσες πολλες παρενεργιες.Σαφως και μπορει να φανουν πολυ βοηθητικα
Εμενα ομως εκτος απ αυτα μου ειχε γραψει και αντιψυχωσικα τα οποια δεν φανταζεσαι πως σε κανουν τον πρωτο καιρο.Και τωρα βλεπω οτι το προβλημα μου ειναι ΙΔΨ,κι οχι ψυχωση.και φυσικα δεν βοηθουσαν σχεδον καθολου στην παθηση μου.Απλως ειχα γινει ζομπι.Γιατι λοιπον να πληρωνουμε τα λαθη καποιον γιατρων που τα γραφουν "ελαφρα την καρδια¨επειδη δεν μπορουν να κανουν σωστη διαγνωση.Δεν ειναι αδικο?
Σε καθε περιπτωση πιστευω οτι η ψυχοθεραπεια είναι παρα πολυ σημαντικη παραλληλα μιας αγωγης.(δεν εχω κανει κ εκει νομιζω ειναι το λαθος μου)

----------


## Deep purple

Εγω όταν τα πήρα είχα χτυπήσει κόκκινο.Δεν μπορώ να μιλησω για θεραπεία ακόμη, αλλά αυτες οι σκέψεις δεν υπάρχουν, εχω ηρεμησει απομακρυνοντας ωστοσο την κατάσταση που με στρέσαρε. Φοβους εχω και γω αλλά το "δουλευω", και ειμαι σε καλυτερη φάση. Για να το πω απλά, εχω καλυτερη ποιοτητα ζωης στην καθημερινοτητα μου.

Οχι τα φάρμακα δεν με επηρέασαν σε τίποτα. Αντικαταθλιπτικά παίρνω. Τις πρωτες μερες επαιρνα και αγχολυτικά τα οποία τα έκοψα, ενώ τώρα παίρνω που και που.Εγώ προσωπικά μετανιωσα που δεν ζητησα βοηθεια απο ψυχιατρο χρόνια πριν και κατ'επεκταση που δεν εκανα νωριτερα την αγωγη. Το καλοκαιρι θα τη διακοψω σταδιακά, αλλά αν χρειαστεί να ξαναπάρω δεν θα εχω κανενα ενδοιασμο.

----------


## Deep purple

niah δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω για το γιατρο που σου εγραψε τα φαρμακα. Ουτε θετικά ούτε ομως και αρνητικά. Γιατι πολλές φορές εμεις δεν ειμαστε σε θεση να κρινουμε. Και μεγαλο προβλημα δημιουργείται, οπως σε ολες τις αγωγες, οταν δεν παίρνουμε οπως πρέπει τα φάρμακα.
Η ψυχοθεραπεία θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ. Αλλά και τα φάρμακα. Ελπιζω να βρεις εναν γιατρο που να τον εμπιστεύεσαι

----------


## niah

Ναι αυτο ελπιζω κι εγω.
Δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα να παρω αντικαταθλιπτικα παλι.Αλλα οχι φαρμακα που με κανουν φυτο και δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με το προβλημα μου.Γιατι αν ειχαν θα ειχα δει βελτιωση ετσι δεν ειναι?Η τελευταια γιατρος που πηγα μου ειπε κ η ιδια αυτο που υποψιαζομουν καιρο,οτι προκειται για ιδεοληψιες.
Σ ευχαριστω πολυ.μακαρι.

ΥΓ: εμενα αυτο ειναι το ζητουμενο μου.Να φυγουν αυτες οι σκεψεις.Ολα τ αλλα νομιζω οτι μπορω να τα αντιμετωπίσω.Ασ ειναι θλιψη ή οτιδηποτε.Δεν περιμενω οτι απ τη μια στιγμη στην αλλη θα πεταω στα συνεφα,αρκει να μην εχω αυτες τις σκεψεις κ χαιρομαι πολυ που λες οτι εσυ το καταφερες.

----------


## Deep purple

Απο ότι εγραψες δεν τα επαιρνες σωστα τα φάρμακα, τα αρχιζες, τα σταματούσες...Και γω την πρωτη μερα που πήρα αντικαταθλιπτικά, επειδη ήμουν σε κρίση μου εβγαλαν τριπλάσιο άγχος, νομίζα ότι θα τρελαινόμουν. Αλλά εμπιστευθηκα το γιατρό, του μιλησα, και απο την επομενη αυτά τα συμπτώματα σταμάτησαν.Βεβαια εγω εχω αγχωδη διαταραχη και είμαι και σαν προσωπικότητα , πως να το πω ψυχαναγκαστική. Ανάλογα με το τι εχει ο καθένας
Η τελευταια γιατρος που λες, δεν σου εδωσε καποια θεραπεία;
Κάνε μια νέα αρχη, βρες εναν γιατρο που να μπορεις να κανεις και ψυχοθεραπεία, πες τους προβληματισμους σου για τα φάρμακα.

----------


## niah

Η τελευταια γιατρος ηταν ψυχολογος.
ειχα ακολουθησει τη θεραπεια αρχικα για αρκετους μηνες και δεν ειχα διαφορα στις σκεψεις.Καταλαβαινα οτι τα αντικαταθλιπτικα με βοηθουσαν κ το ελεγα και στο γιατρο,αλλα τα αντιψυχωσικα δεν εκαναν απολυτως τιποτα.Μονο παρενεργειες.Ειχα φτασει σε σημειο να μη μπορω να πω την Α,Β.αλλα οι σκεψεις,σκεψεις.καταλαβαιν εις?
Εαν ημουν σίγουρη λοιπον οτι ο γιατρος θα εκανε σωστη διαγνωση και θα μου εδινε την καταλληλη θεραπεια με την οποια θα ειχα αποτελεσματα,δεν θα ειχα καμια ενσταση να την ακολουθησω.
Εχω κι εγω τρελο αγχος απο ανεκαθεν.(χαρακτηριστικό της οικογενειας),αλλα πριν με πιασει αυτο δεν σκεφτομουν παραλογα.

----------


## Deep purple

ξεκινα μια έρευνα, ρώτησε για τους γιατρούς στην ευρυτερη περιοχή που ζεις, και θα βρεθεί κάποιος.

----------


## Deep purple

Φελίσιτι, τι κάνεις εσυ; πώς είσαι;

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> Φελίσιτι, τι κάνεις εσυ; πώς είσαι;


Εγώ έχω επικοινωνήσει με τον καθηγητή που μου κάνει ψυχολογία στο Πανεπιστήμιο! Του έχω στείλει email για να μου πει πως λειτουργεί η νευροανάδραση και αν γίνετε ταυτόχρονα να κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία. Μου είπε να περάσω από εκεί να το συζητήσουμε! Θα κλείσω ραντεβού μετά τις εξετάσεις μου. Πάντως μετά τα μηνύματα σας νιώθω λίγο καλύτερα, έχω λίγη παραπάνω αισιοδοξία. Δεν πίστευα ότι θα είχε θεραπεία αυτό που έχω και φοβόμουν πολύ τα φάρμακα αλλά εδώ παρατήρησα ότι έχουν βοηθηθεί αρκετά άτομα. Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω γιατί εδώ και ένα χρόνο η ζωή μου έχει αλλάξει ριζικά!

----------


## Deep purple

Θα τα καταφέρεις. Μην φοβάσαι.

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> Θα τα καταφέρεις. Μην φοβάσαι.


Πραγματικά από εσάς πήρα λίγο θάρρος. Και ιδίως από εσενά και την σουσου που μου είπατε ότι μπορώ να το ξεπεράσω! Εσύ δηλαδή που θα σταματήσεις την θεραπεία θα είσαι εντελώς καλά?

----------


## Deep purple

Θέλει και δουλειά, τα φάρμακα δε σου αλλάζουν το χαρακτήρα. Θα δω πως θα τα παω μετά τη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη και θα σου πω. Μη βασανιζεσαι ομως με τετοια ερωτηματα, που δεν εχουν και απάντηση. Βοήθησε τον εαυτο σου!

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> Θέλει και δουλειά, τα φάρμακα δε σου αλλάζουν το χαρακτήρα. Θα δω πως θα τα παω μετά τη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη και θα σου πω. Μη βασανιζεσαι ομως με τετοια ερωτηματα, που δεν εχουν και απάντηση. Βοήθησε τον εαυτο σου!


Ελπίζω να βοηθήσουν τα φάρμακα ή η ψυχοθεραπεία και θα προσπαθήσω κι εγώ!

----------


## Deep purple

Θα βοηθήσουν να είσαι σίγουρη.

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> Θα βοηθήσουν να είσαι σίγουρη.


Ούτε εσύ πίστευες δηλαδή ότι θα σε βοηθούσαν αλλά στο τέλος αποδείχθηκες λάθος? ή πήγες με θετική ενέργεια και είπες θα τα καταφέρω?

----------


## niah

Eίναι πολυ σημαντικό να πας αποφασισμένη και να πιστεύεις οτι θα τα καταφερεις.
Γιατι θελει τη δικη μας προσπαθεια και θεληση
κανεις γιατρος ή φαρμακο απο μόνο του δεν μπορουν να κανουν ενα "θαυμα".
ειναι εκει σαν βοηθηματα για μας
Κι εγω ανακουφιζομαι βλέπωντας αλλα παιδια που τα χουν ξεπεράσει
να ξερεις ομως οτι αυτο θελει οπωσδηποτε προσωπική προσπαθεια.Δεν υπαρχει μαγική λυση
μίλησες με τον καθηγητη ψυχολογίας της σχολης σου?

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> Eίναι πολυ σημαντικό να πας αποφασισμένη και να πιστεύεις οτι θα τα καταφερεις.
> Γιατι θελει τη δικη μας προσπαθεια και θεληση
> κανεις γιατρος ή φαρμακο απο μόνο του δεν μπορουν να κανουν ενα "θαυμα".
> ειναι εκει σαν βοηθηματα για μας
> Κι εγω ανακουφιζομαι βλέπωντας αλλα παιδια που τα χουν ξεπεράσει
> να ξερεις ομως οτι αυτο θελει οπωσδηποτε προσωπική προσπαθεια.Δεν υπαρχει μαγική λυση
> μίλησες με τον καθηγητη ψυχολογίας της σχολης σου?


Ναι μέσω email έτσι δεν ξέρει ότι είμαι η μαθήτριά του!τον ρώτησα εάν η νευροανάδραση μπορεί να βοηθήσει στους ιδεοψυχαναγκασμούς και στιε ιδεοληψίες και μου είπε να περάσω από το ιατρείο του να τα συζητήσουμε αναλυτικά. Θα πάω δεν λεχω επιλογή, δεν ξέρω πως θα αντιδράσει που θα με δει! Ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς στο μάθημα της ψυχολογίας που κάνω σχεδόν συνέχεια απευθύνεται σε μένα, με γνωρίζει και έχω ψηλό βαθμό στο μάθημά του! Τώρα πως θα αντιδράσει δεν γνωρίζω!

----------


## niah

Πως να αντιδρασει?Εχεις ενα προβλημα και θελεις να το αντιμετωπισεις.Δεν υπαρχει κατι κακο ή πρωτακουστο σ αυτο.Μην σ ανησυχει
Στο φυλαδιο της Νευροαναδρασης περιλαμβανεται και ο ιδεοψυχαναγκασμός.Ο αρχικός λόγος που βγηκε το μηχανημα αυτο,ηταν η αντιμετώπιση της επιληψιας.
Προσωπικη μου γνωμη είναι οτι κανει καλο,βοηθώντας στην εκπαιδευση του εγκεφαλου καποιου για χαλαρωση και συγκεντρωση,αλλα θελει και συζητηση.

http://www.eegbiofeedback.gr/sev/frontend/Index.iworx
ριξε μια ματια εδω να εχεις μια ιδεα,πριν πας στον καθηγητη να στα εξηγησει αναλυτικότερα
Πες μας που κατεληξες.
Καλη αρχη :)

----------


## Φελίσιτι

Ευχαριστώ! Νομίζω πρέπει να αρχίσεις και εσύ γιατί σίγουρα κάπου θα σε οδηγήσει! Εγώ περιμένω να τελειώσουν οι εξετάσεις μου και θα αρχίσω!

----------


## niah

Ναι σιγουρα θα κανω κατι.Απο τοτε που μπηκα στο φορουμ νιωθω πιο αισιοδοξη κι εχω πεισμώσει.
Καλη μας επιτυχια :)
Είθε να βρουμε τον σωστο ειδικό γρηγορα ;ρ 
αυτο μ ανησυχει περισσοτερο

----------


## Φελίσιτι

Κοίτα εγώ έτυχε και ενώ έβλεπα τηλεόραση είδα ότι ο καθηγητής που μου έκανε μάθημα θα πήγαινε σε μια εκπομπή! Κάθησα και την είδα και το θέμα ήταν η νευροανάδραση! Είπε ότι η μέθοδος αυτή χρησιμοποιείται και για άτομα με ocd. Έτσι πήρα την απόφαση να πάω μιας και τον γνωρίζω λιγάκι και η αλήθεια του έχω εμπιστοσύνη. Τώρα πως θα εξελιχθεί η όλη θεραπεία δεν ξέρω! Ελπίζω να μας βγει όλους μας εδώ μέσα σε καλό! C=

----------


## niah

Φελισιτι τι εγινε τελικα?
Πηγες στη νευροαναδραση?

----------


## Φελίσιτι

έχει πάρα πολύ καιρό να μπώ εδώ μέσα! ναι niah ξεκίνησα πριν λίγες μέρες..εχώ παέι ήδη 3 φορές και ο γιατρός μου είπε ότι πιστεύει ότι στις 20 θα έχουμε τελειώσει! δεν ξέρω αν σας παρηγορεί αλλά να σας πω ότι μου είπε πως εχεί πάρα πολλούς ανθρώπους που πάνε εκεί με αρνητικές σκέψεις και παράλογες και έχουν ήδη θεραπευτεί. επίσης μου είπε πως έχει μια κοπέλα, λίγο μεγαλύτερη από μένα που έχει ακριβώς ότι έχω εγώ και πάει πολύ καλά με τη θεραπεία! C=

----------


## niah

Καλησπερα ξανα Φελισιτι.
Aυτα στα ειπε ο γιατρος της νευροαναδρασης?
Μακαρι να επαληθευθουν τα λεγομενα του αν και μου φαινονται πολυ αισιοδοξα για να ειναι ακριβως οπως τα λεει.
Το γεγονος οτι δεν αφησες το προβλημα σου να χρονισει ειναι πολυ θετικο για σενα και θα συμβαλλει πολυ στην θεραπεια.
Εκτος απ το μηχανημα κανεις και συζητηση?Σου δωσε καθολου φαρμακευτικη θεραπεια?

----------


## Φελίσιτι

όχι δεν μου έδωσε φαρμακευτική θεραπεία και απ' ότι κατάλαβα είναι εναντίον της! μου είπε ότι εάν θέλω να λέω κάποιες σκέψεις μου ή αν με προβληματίζει κάτι μπορούμε να το συζητούμε μαζί! και μένα μου φάνηκαν πολύ αισιόδοξα τα λογιά του. του είπα ότι δεν τον πιστεύω αλλά μου είπε ότι θα δω τα αποτελέσματα! επίσης όπως σου είπα και πιο πάνω υπάρχει ια κοπέλα με το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα (ίδιες σχεδόν σκέψεις, ίδιες εμμονές) και μου είπε πως πάει πολύ καλά! και ακόμα μου είπε ότι άνθρωποι με χρόνια κατάθλιψη ή και αγχώδεις καταστάσεις έχουν θεραπευτεί εντελώς! τώρα τι σου πω..περιμένω κι εγώ να δω..εκείνος μου είπε ότι στην αρχή της θεραπείας θα καταλάβω ότι όταν μου έρχεται μια σκέψη στο μυαλό την αντιμετωπίζω με λιγότερο άγχος και μετά με τη συνέχεια της θεραπείας θα φύγουν οι σκέψεις αυτές και μιλούμε για μόνιμα αποτελέσματα! τώρα νομίζω είμαι στη αρχική φάση κατά την οποία αντιμετωπίζω τις σκέψεις μου με λιγότερο άγχος! για παράδειγμα, στην αρχή έκλαιγα, πανικοβληνόμουνα, φοβόμουν. τώρα νομίζω ότι απλά τα σκέφτομαι..και έτσι μου είπε ότι θα αρχίσει η θεραπεία μέχρι να φύγουν και οι σκέψεις! και μου είπε να μην είμαι απαισιόδοξη γιατί αυτό με αγχώνει ακόμα πιο πολύ! έχω ραντεβού την πέμπτη και θα μου δώσει ένα χαρτί και θα μου εξηγήσει πώς έχω βελτιωθεί μέχρι στιγμής! συγγνώμη για το κατεβατό! =p

----------

